# Has anyone used Temptu S/B airbrush foundation?



## nexttothemoon (Nov 19, 2006)

I'd like to hear some feedback on Temptu S/B (silicon based) foundation products if any MUA's here have tried this range. How does it compare to traditional creme/liquid foundations in terms of finished results?


----------



## Leony (Nov 20, 2006)

I've never tried it, sorry!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 20, 2006)

Havent tried it either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry, haven't heard of it...


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi,

As a mua, I find these foundations to be AWESOME!!!




I use an airbrush gun to apply this product, but *Temptu's S/B* *foundations can even be **applied the with a brush or a sponge.* I love the look and feel of its finish.

I loving silicone based foundations over the traditional ones.



Right now,

my personal brand is Iman's 2nd to None Oil-Free Stick Foundation which also contains silicone.

I hope this has helped a bit.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 21, 2006)

cool info! thanks!


----------



## nexttothemoon (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. We have played around a bit with the Temptu foundation products somewhat but we haven't tried the brands like Ben Nye, Cinema Secrets, RCMA etc to compare them against. That's why I was wondering if any MUA's here have had a chance to compare the performance between airbrush foundations and the more traditional "professional" stage/screen creme foundations.


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi,

Well I do have Cinema Secrets and Ben Nye in my pro kit. Also I have used RCMA. I remember a back in 2002 when Ben Nye came out with their cream foundations containing silicone. I kept some in my pro kit and one for my personal use.

While I love silicone based over traditional creams, I find it's best to have variety.


----------



## metimakeup (Oct 30, 2007)

Message for 'nexttothemoon' -- have you tried the S/B Foundations (Makeup) and using the TEMPTU airbrush machine/compressor. Can you please provide feedback, please...

Thanks!

I need feedback from anyone... regarding Temptu's S/B Airbrush (S-One or V-One Compressor). Would like to know if they are good and quality?

I also would like to get feedback on the S/B Foundations, 7 S/B Blushes &amp; Highlighters

Thanks!


----------



## skinnykim (Dec 10, 2007)

I have not tried Temptu. But I do use Luminess Air and really like it.


----------



## motorcitymama (Dec 11, 2007)

I love my Temptu s/b. I've been using it for about 6 months now and it's been a workhorse. I use it for photoshoots, film and bridal applications. It's very nice, I love to add a little of the luminizers to give a nice glow. I've had the sample sizes, and had to reorder the 3 colors I use most, but other than that, I've been heavily using all the colors and still have lots left. The s/b is water resistant.

Is there anything specific you would like to know?


----------



## evenflo (Mar 20, 2008)

I would like to know more about s/b foundation versus water based airbrush foundation. I want to get great coverage, smoothness, hey, I even wanna look like a movie star everyday! Any secrets,hints, any of you can pass on? I want to know all I can, I just don't know which one gives these qualities I want. I want this for my face everyday, and am even thinking of starting up a bride sideline. In my area there is no class or school for this, so I'm on my own. Besides, I really don't have the funds for a school course just yet. Thanks for anything yall can tell me.


----------



## princess3 (Oct 23, 2008)

I bought the Temptu S/B airbrush foundations, primer and concealer wheel for private use. The makeup looks great on, but it made my skin breakout in cystic acne, so I won't continue using it. I don't know if it is the silicone or not, but I suspect it is. [i have acne-prone, sensitive skin]

I ordered the Kett hydro proof line to try next, so we'll see. I am hoping that it will work out better since it didn't say it had silicone in it.

I started this foray into airbrush when I tried the Luminess system. It was my first experience with airbrush makeup. The only thing I didn't like was the Luminess makeup was extremely watery and ran very easily and you are only supposed to use their makeup exclusively or it voids the warranty. I personally didn't order the kit -- I tried it through a friend who did. Overall I wasn't impressed with the makeup or the airbrush machine [it is weak compared to the temptu compressor and didn't have settings that could be manipulated] but overall I was very impressed with the effect of airbrushing in general.

Now if only I could find a good airbrush foundation line that won't break me out and has some lasting properties that don't run at sight of a first rain-drop or tear!

I have the S-One compressor [Temptu] and I like it very much. The only thing is it doesn't tell you what psi you are operating at. It gets pretty hot too after about 10 minutes, not too much but you can feel the heat coming off of it. The papers it came with said not to operate it continuously for over an hour.

I read somewhere there was a compressor out there that automatically turned off when not in use, and displayed the psi setting -- that was intriguing to me.

All-in-all, the Temptu works for me for now [private use].

It is a little hard to clean, too, after each use. Especially if I use the S/B foundation -- since no mixing water and S/B. I don't feel like I've ever got it spic &amp; span clean without disassembling the airbrush part and having to be really detailed which takes longer, obviously. And it's hardly practical to do that every time you switch colors or from foundation, to blush to brows. I would like it a lot better if it was easier to clean.

It looks cool, though and comes with a really nice compressor hose -- tends to get tangled though since it's all curly -- but it IS top quality.


----------



## eastcoastchic (Nov 15, 2009)

I own the temptu s-one compressor and I love it. The s/b foundations are flawless and can be applied with a brush or sponge. The sampler pack has a variety of foundation and the CD that comes with it is so helpful. It weighs about 4lbs..it's really light but I think the V-one is lighter...


----------



## CarrieBlackshaw (Feb 25, 2011)

I recently got the Temptu Pro S/B S-One Compressor start kit as a gift. I've used it once on a friend and I liked the way that it went on. I also used the blushes and highlighters. You can also purchase an Airbrush brush set from Sephora which makes a world of difference if you overspray or just want to manipulate the color a certain way. I ordered the adjusters and hi-def colors and will be using the set for a hair show. I'm hoping it will cut down on makeup time back stage. I'll still need to do eyes but a great foundation/contour is half the battle.

A good product to lay on the face to protect the skin is Dermalogica's Barrier Repair. It seals the skin so nothing penetrates and the makeup lays smoothly. For acne prone skin try Dermalogica's Clearing Mattifier. Both products have silicone and the mattifier has salicylic acid &amp; Vitamin A, so you MUST wear Sunscreen.

I'm about to graduate school to be an esthetician.


----------



## chasity (Apr 14, 2011)

temptu pro s/b makeup is all i use i love it. it's usually pretty easy to get a good colour match for my clients with the wide range of 12 shades that are so mixable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CalGalRoyale (Nov 29, 2011)

After trying the Temptu Airbrush system from Sephora, I had to get the Pro-Portable unit that has the battery pack.   I'll always use airbrush makeup..... once I used airbrush, I never looked back.  It's like Photoshopping your face in real life. All you need is practice.  The Foundation pods that you use with the Sephora system are great but go on heavier than with a true airbrush gun. I like that the spray is finer particularly for older skin that has fine lines around the eye area.  The pods go on tick enough that it makes the foundation gather in the creases...  while a finer spray controls that very well.  

Unfortunately the portable "pro" compressor unit is dying slowly after barely 2 years while the Sephora one which I got even earlier than that is still working fine.  I'm not a heavy user and it's only used daily for my personal makeup.  Temptu doesn't repair the unit but rather, "replaces" it but only if it's under the one-year warranty.  How utterly disappointing and expensive.  They claim that their S-One unit is the better product and I'm considering purchasing it because it goes up to 40psi so it's also good for many other uses (like spray tanning).   I'm still on the fence because of their lack of ability to repair a portable unit I paid almost $300 for.

I'd love to hear review about the Temptu S-One compressor if there are any out there.


----------

